# Lower cutting height on front wheels



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I was just reading over my Toro Personal Pace mower manual and in the Operating Tips section, they say to "Set the cutting on the front wheels one notch lower than the rear wheels." Anyone else do this? I have always set both at the same height.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Makes sense. I have a JD rider that recommends the back of the deck be raised 1/4" (or something similar) above the front. I've never used a push rotary that way though.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Makes sense. I have a JD rider that recommends the back of the deck be raised 1/4" (or something similar) above the front. I've never used a push rotary that way though.


This 'tip' is listed under 'If your finished lawn appearance is unsatisfactory, try one or more of the following'.

Other tips listed are:

-Replace blade or have it sharpened.
-Walk at a slower pace while mowing.
-Raise cutting height on your mower.
-Cut the grass more frequently.
-Overlap cutting swaths instead of cutting a full swatch with each pass.

I have contacted Toro about this, so let's see what they have to say.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes this is true. It gives a way better cut.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

LawnDetail said:


> Yes this is true. It gives a way better cut.


Anyone know why this is? I saw LCN mention it as well - it having some "rake effect" or something - I don't recall correctly, nor did it make much sense to me; as to why.

I'm just curious, that's all.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

iFisch3224 said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > Yes this is true. It gives a way better cut.
> ...


When you have the deck pitched your cutting the grass once with end of the blade (the sharpest part) leaving a nice clean cut. When it's level your cutting with the whole blade twice ( parts that aren't sharp) to which causes tearing and frayed tips leaving an unpleasant look and opening the door for possible disease. Check your manual because some mowers come set with a pitch but I always check mine. Hope that clears it up a bit for you.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDetail said:
> ...


Thank you for the explanation. In addition to what you have said, I think raising the rear wheels may help with a more even distribution of mulched grass if one is getting clumps when mulching, as more air is allowed to escape from the bottom. But this also raises the possibility of the mower being slightly inefficient at bagging.

So, in order to cut at 3in, one would set the front at 3in and raise the rear slightly higher? And why wouldn't manufacturers pitch the mowers by default? I feel there must be some downside to this.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Probably not pitching by default because you're average mower owner is going to see that it's not level and complain about not getting an "even cut".

Personally, I'm interested if you'd get any sort of scooping pattern. Pitching down puts the forward center in the lowest position, and the sides in the middle (back is highest). Theoretically, the middle of your cutting swath is slightly lower than the sides. Almost like making scoops of icecream. Is it noticeable though? Probably not.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

zinger565 said:


> Probably not pitching by default because you're average mower owner is going to see that it's not level and complain about not getting an "even cut".
> 
> Personally, I'm interested if you'd get any sort of scooping pattern. Pitching down puts the forward center in the lowest position, and the sides in the middle (back is highest). Theoretically, the middle of your cutting swath is slightly lower than the sides. Almost like making scoops of icecream. Is it noticeable though? Probably not.


There is no scooping affect.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

zinger565 said:


> Probably not pitching by default because you're average mower owner is going to see that it's not level and complain about not getting an "even cut".
> 
> Personally, I'm interested if you'd get any sort of scooping pattern. Pitching down puts the forward center in the lowest position, and the sides in the middle (back is highest). Theoretically, the middle of your cutting swath is slightly lower than the sides. Almost like making scoops of icecream. Is it noticeable though? Probably not.


Pitching the front of the blade lower than the rear by 1/4" should theoretically yield a 1/8" "sag" in the center of the mower path compared to the edges. Hardly noticeable at typical cut heights over 21"-22" of swath.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

this is interesting. going to try this out tonight.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> zinger565 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not pitching by default because you're average mower owner is going to see that it's not level and complain about not getting an "even cut".
> ...


I don't think there should be any scoop effect as all areas end up being cut at the same height at the lowest height of the blade. The only change might be that the cut will be at a very small angle.



Jacks_Designs said:


> this is interesting. going to try this out tonight.


Let us know how it goes! Also, the difference might not be immediate, but in how the lawn heals, too.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

greencare said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > zinger565 said:
> ...


But the tips of the blade would be changing height in relation to the ground as it spins. If the front of the mower is 12 o'clock, and the blade is pitched .250" (6mm) front to rear, then the tips are at +/- 0.00" at 3 and 9 o'clock, -.125" (3mm) at 12 o'clock, and +.125" at 6 o'clock.

For a rotary to take a reasonably clean cut, there must be a certain amount of leaf mass above the HoC or else the leaf will just get pushed out of the way of the blade. Multiple impacts to the end of that leaf without taking a cut, would bruise the end of the leaf terribly and hence the recommendation to pitch the blade forwards so that the first time the blade contacts the leaf, it is cut, and then stays clear of the blade for the remainder of time that it's under the mower.

Many mower blades do not have level cutting edges, especially mulching designs. By designing the blade with downward angled cutting edges or in an arc over the entire length of the blade, the work of cutting the leaf is entirely done out on the blade tip. The cutting edge elevates (from the ground) as the clippings travel in-board and ideally get re-cut repeatedly, falling out of the airflow back into the lawn, or discharged from the deck entirely, depending on design and configuration.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> But the tips of the blade would be changing height in relation to the ground as it spins. If the front of the mower is 12 o'clock, and the blade is pitched .250" (6mm) front to rear, then the tips are at +/- 0.00" at 3 and 9 o'clock, -.125" (3mm) at 12 o'clock, and +.125" at 6 o'clock.


I think what they mean is that the only grass blades being cut will be at the very front of the mower. I think the 'tip' to lower front wheels is similar and related to: "Overlap cutting swaths instead of cutting a full swatch with each pass."

I checked new Toro models' manuals and Toro no longer lists the 'tip' to lower front wheels. Are the mowers coming factory pitched? Or, did they change their mind about the tip?


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

update from last nights mow.

In short I do not recommend lowering only the front wheels.

I mowed my front lawn with the front wheels lower and didn't like it at all so i switched back for the back yard.

It created and uneven cut and I was walking half the speed I usually do.

I will likely mow again tonight to fix my front lawn.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Jacks_Designs said:


> update from last nights mow.
> 
> In short I do not recommend lowering only the front wheels.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. Still waiting to hear back from Toro.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Update:

It has been about three weeks since I inquired Toro about this tip to lower cutting height in front wheels vs. rear, but I have yet to receive a reply. I am going to assume they no longer recommend doing this tip as it was also missing from newer Toro push mowers. In the mean time, I have utilized some other steps from the 'tips' section, such as 1) overlapping each cutting pass by 50%, 2) walking at a slower pace, and 3) cutting frequently (every five days). There is definitely a big improvement in cut quality and how the lawn recovers the next day(s) from following these steps. I recommend these to everyone.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I read on on another site that some landscapers using the Toro Timemaster have the front height 1/2" lower (one setting) than the rear height for better airflow to the deck (providing a better cut). I've been doing that for 2+ years with no adverse effects, but haven't noticed much of a difference either.


----------



## BUbbaSwine (May 8, 2018)

Here is my experience, when grass is thick and growing fast and the deck is level, it can tend to float on you. With it lowered in the front or raised in the back, however you do it, it doesn't seem to float. I've never noticed any scooping or uneven look to the grass.


----------

